# Hello everyone!



## 

Hello everyone my name is Erica and i have a 6 week old son! he is my life! The father walked out on me and now is married to another woman and wants nothing to with my son! i was just recently let go from the hospital cause i was in an accident! i hope some day to have another child! and i hope it is a little girl! well that is about me!


----------



## Cat

Oh hun, you have certainly had a rough start to life as a mum! Hope your doing okay afer your accident, and your little oy is okay.

Welcome to the forum anyway :wave:


----------



## Wobbles

Hi

How did you hear about the forum?

You appear to be connected to the same IP address as Mindie Kay :wink:


----------



## sparkles

surely not :o :roll: 
what a halfwit


----------



## 

Wobbles said:

> Hi
> 
> How did you hear about the forum?
> 
> You appear to be connected to the same IP address as Mindie Kay :wink:

I have one question! who is mindie kay?


----------



## Tam

tylersmommy said:

> Wobbles said:
> 
> Hi
> 
> How did you hear about the forum?
> 
> You appear to be connected to the same IP address as Mindie Kay :wink:
> 
> I have one question! who is mindie kay?Click to expand...

 :roll: very clever!..........BUT

You don't get same IP addresses, they are like finger prints, individual, that means Mindie kay is your alter ego! :roll:


----------



## Wobbles

Oh common it doesn't take brains!!

IP address for this post 71.50.249.151 [ Look up IP address ] 

Users posting from this IP address 
Mindie Kay 

tylersmommy 

Even the signatures! Your username Mindie:
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v82/wickedangelx/babyandbump/mindie1.jpg

This username your on:
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v82/wickedangelx/babyandbump/tylers1.jpg


----------



## Imi

FFS not you AGAIN!! :roll:


----------



## KX

Hi Mindie, or alter ego :baby:


----------



## 

SHELY IM GOING TO KILL YOU IN YOUR SLEEP TONIGHT!!! GRRRRR!! MOM IS GOING TO GROUND YOU FOR A YEAR!!! IM GONIG TO KILL YOU GRRRRR!!!

WAIT HAHA MOM IS SENDING YOU BACK TO THE FOSTER CARE SYSTEM!! THEN I WOULNT HAVE TO WORRY ABOU TSHARING MY STUFF WITH YOU!!! 

YOU MAKE ME SO MAD! YOU ARE SO! I DUNNO!! THERE IS SOMETHING MENTALY WRONG WITH YOU! I SWEAR! YOU CAUSE DRAMA WHERE EVER YOU GO! YOU ARE MAKING MY FAMILY FIGHT AND LOOK WAT YOU ARE DOIN ON HERE! MAKING PEOPLE HATE ME! WAT IS WITH YOU! I DONT EVEN TRUST YOU AROUND MY ANIMALS! YOU TRIED TO KILL MY HAMSTERS BY DROWNDING THEM!! I HATE YOU AND HOPE YOU DIE SHELLY!! 

YOU MAKE ME SO MAD!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Jo

:roll:


----------



## Tam

=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> 

Your timing is impecable Mindie!

Would you please both kindly leave the forum and leave us genuine people to support eachother, this is *NOT* a kiddies playground!


----------



## 

OMGSH YOU GUYS WANNA TALK TO MY MOTHER! THAT WAS NOT ME! I SWEAR ON MY LIFE AND MY FAMILY'S LIFE! :x


----------



## Arcanegirl

Mindie Kay said:

> THERE IS SOMETHING MENTALY WRONG WITH YOU! I SWEAR!

Youre right, there is something mentally wrong with you! Now please do us all a favour and take your attention seeking elsewhere, we dont care for people like you.


----------



## Arcanegirl

So youre saying thar was your mum even though the post mentions your mum? like were going to beleive that.


----------



## 

THAT WAS NOT ME!! I JUST GOT HOME A LITTLE BIT AGO! ASK MY MOM AND DAD! MY DAD JUST BROUGHT ME HOME FROM EATING!! ITS NOT ME!!


----------



## Tam

Mindie, please just leave quielty and leave us to it! We have all had enough now!!


----------



## Wobbles

Thread locked! Both members banned!

Had enough & removed an OUTRAGOUS post!!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Wobbles said:

> Thread locked! Both members banned!
> 
> Had enough & removed an OUTRAGOUS post!!

thank goodness!


----------

